# And so begins the search...



## 27cfmd (Sep 3, 2012)

BOONE - YouTube

Here is the link to the video for the third one.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

#3, Boone seems dead sided.. she kicks him mightily into the lope and then he is on the wrong lead.... and the silliness of crawling under him really turns me off.

I like the first one best... tho he is a bit over the bit. 

I would not consider any horse w/o a video for what you want. They "say" the horse has been on cattle. OK.. lets see it. 

Finding a good lesson horse is always quite a search.. even in a buyers market.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

It is! I've only helped buy one of our other lesson horses and we tried at least 8 before finding him. Even then he had some minor problems that I had to correct (tended to lean while loping a straight line, slightly girthy) before we sent him out.

I liked the first guy a lot too. More so than the others, at least. I'm just really worried about those pasterns though...they're not only long but just strangely angled. Ofcourse, that doesnt neccessarily mean he WILL go lame, but it is worrying. The lower maitenence a horse is, the better.

I agree, after seeing the video of Boone (thanks for linking the video by the way) I'm really just not a fan either. He appears to have absolutely no rhythm which is important for the younger kids and looked like a real ****** at the canter. His transitions weren't smooth either. 

I'll keep looking after work and post what I find.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I found a nice little place in Dallas that has some great horses, and I'm interested in a few of them. Nice thing about that is if we took the time to trek up there (about 5 hours) we could try multiple horses.

Storm Nite O Lena
this guy is 5, a little young but well trained from the looks of it. I'm not a fan of the riders in most of these but he seems very tolerant which is what I'm looking for. 

I really like the looks of this guy. Quiet and uncomplicated, and he seems to know his stuff. Again, not a fan of one of the riders but he'd be dealing with riders that make mistakes all of the time. Looks to be better built than Pebbles, the first gelding- too.

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1830550 - Wingnut


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

big BUMP. Still hoping to get some more insights guys!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I liked the look of Wingnut & what he could do, then I watched the video. Not liking the movement of his hind end, particularly right hind. And why are his papers pending at his age? Maybe some things to ask about.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Storm Nite really looked good-quite impressive for such a young horse. The sellers seem to have an excellent reputation.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I didn't even catch that rear hoof! This is why I love other people's opinions. There is so much that I don't catch. 

I really like Storm Nite too. The only issue that I had was his age, since we need him to go into work within a month or so of buying him, since we are replacing a very well used lesson horse. Ofcourse the fact that he's 5 isn't really a reason to not consider him if he's as level headed as he looks in the video, but its something to consider. We started our arabian mare in lessons at that age, since she was the 'born broke' type, but she wasnt used for beginners until she was about 7. I can get away with using this guy for only our intermediate and advanced riders for a little while I suppose, until I figure out how good he is with lesson kids. And he seems like a good prospect to 'send on his way' if he doesnt work out since he has a good foundation on him and papers. He's cute too.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't have much to add conformation-wise, but I do like the look of the Storm one. Looks sturdy, solid, dependable, and uncomplicated. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

I am no pro at conformations and movement so don't give me to much trust, but on the Storm Nite O Lena when she is riding her away from the camera, she swings her hooves outward. Idk the proper term, I forget it right now. Again I don't know much on this subject, but just felt I should point that out. It bothered me though I am not sure if that could effect her usefulness in any way.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Paddling perhaps? We have a ASB mare that does that. He didn't do it extremely signficantly but I can definitely see what you're talking about. We would be doing a PPE on him if we did buy him to check though. Sometimes its no big deal, at other times it might lead to problems. I just requested some conformation pictures from them though, which should help.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Paddling perhaps? We have a ASB mare that does that. He didn't do it extremely signficantly but I can definitely see what you're talking about. We would be doing a PPE on him if we did buy him to check though. Sometimes its no big deal, at other times it might lead to problems. I just requested some conformation pictures from them though, which should help.


Yea I know I have seen horses who are perfectly fine doing it. Good idea on the conformation shots.


----------

